# Pairing/connecting a used Uber Beacon



## SuperCraig (Nov 10, 2019)

I got a used Beacon from a former driver friend of mine, but I'm having trouble connecting to it. 

When it's plugged in, I don't see it in my phone (iPhone Xs)'s Bluetooth options, and even more importantly I don't see Beacon as an option at all in my drive app. Can anyone help me figure out how to connect to it? Is there a link/way to add the Beacon option to my drive app? Or??

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!!


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Is it available in your market? 
I believe it's only available in certain markets.

Maybe see if there's a way to hard reset it to see if that fixes it?


----------



## SuperCraig (Nov 10, 2019)

Iann said:


> Is it available in your market?
> I believe it's only available in certain markets.
> 
> Maybe see if there's a way to hard reset it to see if that fixes it?


I'm in Denver, so we are one of the markets. I don't see any buttons or switches on it to try to do a reset...


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

https://www.uberguide.net/uber-beacon-how-to-install/


----------



## SuperCraig (Nov 10, 2019)

Iann said:


> https://www.uberguide.net/uber-beacon-how-to-install/


Thanks for that. Yeah- tried all of that. That URL (http://uber.com/magnet) pulls a 404 error for me, and there is no "beacon" section of my app (that they refer to) which is why I reached out here.


----------



## SuperCraig (Nov 10, 2019)

Went into the greenlight location yesterday and they said the option to pair the Beacon will not show up until I reach Platinum status.


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

SuperCraig said:


> Went into the greenlight location yesterday and they said the option to pair the Beacon will not show up until I reach Platinum status.


I received a Beacon October 15, 2022 and have been at Platinum for several consecutive quarters; however, the option does not appear in Account.


----------



## PoPotoGo (4 mo ago)

None of the Uber Beacons are supported anymore if it wasn’t on your account when they discontinued them.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Not just anyone can pair a beacon. They have to enable the beacon on their end for it to appear in your app. Without that option being enabled you're not going to have the beacon show up in your app. Therefore you're not going to be able to pair it. Only certain drivers in certain markets had it. So this was to prevent people from operating one who was not intended to have one


----------

